# I'm addicted



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Two new girls. I had to recue them. They have small scabs on their ears so I have treated for mites and they will be in QT for 2 weeks. They are super cute and friendly though. No idea on colours though. 
Girl number 1
































Girl number 2

































They were only just weaned. So 4 weeks and a few days.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Are #1's eyes red? She looks siamese to me.  The second looks like a pale Argente. My guesses, anyway!  Both are very pretty!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Her eyes are red, yes. I thought she might have been a poorly pointed Siamese too, she's cute though. The point on her face extends to her neck. Same colour then changes to almost white on the back.
I adore them


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I didn't know siamese could have markings other than the points. Neat! They're sweet looking girls.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I'm a bit of a noob with color ID, but I think it's just patchiness from molting. Apparently some Siamese are plagued with bad molt lines.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure she is a piebald too. Her Dad is one.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I let them out for play time and took a few pictures


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Any mouse can have white spots, even PEWs (although you wouldn't be able to see their spots).

On the second mouse, if you want to tell for sure whether or not she's argente, blow the fur back or wet it and part it. If you see a dark slate blue/purple/grayish undercoat, she's argente. If there's no undercoat, she's not argente.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Definitely not argente. Top coat is the same as undercoat.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Lucky mice to get rescued by you! They're very sweet, and you'd give you some more goodies for your gene collection if you decide to breed them.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

MojoMouse said:


> Lucky mice to get rescued by you! They're very sweet, and you'd give you some more goodies for your gene collection if you decide to breed them.


They had so much fun with the origami pin wheel. Climbing all over it. Luckily the scabs were small so will heal quickly. They are the sweetest little things. Dad laughed when I told him I brought home more mice.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I wondered about the origami construction in the pic... did you fold it yourself?  You could make an amazing mouse playground with origami - and who knows, if your mice are smart enough they could start folding paper themselves to make architecturally designed living quarters. :lol:


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

MojoMouse said:


> I wondered about the origami construction in the pic... did you fold it yourself?  You could make an amazing mouse playground with origami - and who knows, if your mice are smart enough they could start folding paper themselves to make architecturally designed living quarters. :lol:


Yeah I did. It's my talent. A friend and I, in high school, we taught the intermediate kids for multiple years. I'm hoping to find a design that doesn't have to many pieces of paper. I folded a lotus with 12 pieces of paper.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

My attempt at a photoshoot.

































































My camera isn't the best, and I had no idea what I was doing.
I was hoping for some stunning pictures like many of you post.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They're lovely pics - mouse flowers!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Reminds me of thumbelina =D Lovely folding there!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

It's meant to be a lotus flower but I found some animal print origami paper and thought it would be good for something different. I made a much smaller one which I thought I might take pictures of the babies when their coat comes through.

Oh! I was thinking about naming the two Ava and Ella/Ellie. Dunno why. Ava would be the Siamese one and Ellie/Ella the.. Whatever colour she is.
Or maybe Ava and Nova. I wanted something cute and matchup for these two. When I talk to Dad about them, I refer to them as the twins.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I love Ava and Nova personally =D Which I could do origami!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Origami is pretty easy. I managed to fold a crane(bird) that was about 8mm or something wing span. I taught it to 10-13 year olds 
The lotus is.. Kind of simple. 12 pieces but simple folds and easily done.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

You should fold some origami mice - in lots of bright colours!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I folded one last night. They never look very mousey to me. Just like a teardrop with ears and tail.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That would makes sense, since origami by its nature plays up the planes and lines of the subject with sharp corners and long, hard edges. That's why animals that have long lines (like swans' necks) make good subjects.


----------

